# Tivo To Go File Transfer Does Not Complete



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Using a Series 2 Tivo and Tivo To Go/Tivo Desktop v 2.7. When transferring files from my Tivo to the PC (via wireless network), the shows most often go about 75+&#37; complete, and then I get a message that the transfer failed. Some shorter programs 30 minutes make it through OK, but all movies don't make it. 

I tried clearing the Cache folder and rebooting the TIvo and the PC -- no luck.
I tried downgrading to Tivo Desktop v 2.6.2 -- same result.

When shows are downloading, there are 2 files a HEADER file (usually small) and the acutal program file. When the Tivo fails, both files disappear from my TIVO DOWNLOAD folder on the PC (which is windows XP).

One additional note -- when I clear the CACHE folder and reboot the PC, the CACHE folder begins to fill up again upon restart of Tivo Desktop, although no transfer is in progress.

Frustrating that these programs don't transfer. By the way, the programs all work fine on the Tivo. Goal is to get these from the Tivo, on to the PC, and convert for the ipod. I've been doing this successfully for months, but just recently, the transfers have been failing. Any ideas/thoughts? Scoured Tivo Forums for help, but can't seem to find anything that is working.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

My first guess is that there's interference on your wireless network, but if you watch a transfer until it fails and it always happens when the file reaches a specific size like 2048MB it could be your antivirus. Kaspersky is known to cause that problem.

You could try another transfer method like the https interface or kmttg to see if that helps. Once it's on your PC you could still use Desktop Plus to convert for iPod.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes-- I recently loaded up Kaspersky, so this is a likely culprit, despite making Tivo Desktop an "approved" app. How to do I the http interface? Sorry.. i'm more of a tech. novice than expert, but follow diretions well. is there a post that I can reference? many thanks for your help!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Just go to *https://IP_ADDRESS* in your browser. Note the "s" in https and replace IP_ADDRESS with the actual IP address of your DVR. Ignore any security warnings, and when you get to the login screen use "tivo" as the username and your 10 digit Media Access Key as the password. You will see the Now Playing List, and you can download files from there.

Internet Explorer has its own built-in limitation of 4GB, but Firefox and some other browsers don't have that problem. If you can't figure out exactly how to bypass Kaspersky you may need to disable it during large downloads no matter what method you choose.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Tried this a few times in IE + Firefox with & without Kaspersky disabled. Browser tries to connect with my Tivo IP for a long times (5 minutes) and eventually times out saying it can not connect to this page. Is there something I need to do on the Tivo from a settings perspective? I think we're going down the right path here, although I think there is another issue right now --

What's happening now is that when I select the "PICK RECORDINGS TO TRANSFER" button on Tivo Desktop, it clearly is not synching with the Tivo. I eventually get an error message saying "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from your tivo dvr. The I/O operation has been aborted because of either a thread exit or an application request". Do you know how to address this? I think if we can resolve this issue, the approach you outlined above should work fine. 

The Tivo is still connected to the network just fine and is able to synch up (I ran a test connection on the Tivo successfully).

Thanks so much for your help! We're getting there!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Your browser should pick up that page instantly, so lets address basic connectivity first and leave Desktop out of the picture for now. I'm going to pick an arbitrary IP address of 192.168.0.3 for your TiVo in the following, so just change it to the actual address.

1. Use the TiVo Server Properties dialog to kill TiVo Server, and use Task Manager to kill any other TiVo* processes.

2. Open a command prompt (Start-Run-Cmd) and type *ping 192.168.0.3*. If your TiVo doesn't respond to the ping reboot it and try again. If it works we know that its IP stack is okay.

3. Go to *http://192.168.0.3* in your browser (not https). You should get a Congratulations screen that says you have connected to the TiVo. If not, reboot the TiVo and try again - the internal web server probably crashed.

4. Go to *https://192.168.0.3* in your browser and try to log on as previously noted. If this still fails, you probably have firewall issues. Desktop will set up the necessary exceptions in Windows Firewall but you have to set them up yourself if you use something else.

Let me know how it goes. Once you can get to the NPL and download shows through a browser Desktop should be good to go.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks! I am almost there. When I get to Step 4 above, I get a pop-up asking for User ID and Password to get to the site. Is this my TIVO.com Account ID/Password? I tried this and it didn't work. 

One additional note -- early this morning I reverted back to Version 2.6...read a lot of posts about 2.7 being buggy with this type of issue. Anyway, seems like I'm real close. Thanks again for the help! Just need to get to User ID/ Password verified, so if you have thoughts/suggestions, please advise. Thanks again!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The UserID is *tivo* and the password is your 10-digit Media Access Key.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Did not work. Not sure if it is case sensitive or not. Would the ID by Tivo or "the name of my tivo" as identified by my Tivo account. Regardless, the authorization failed. Will keep trying multiple ways to get in here, but any tips/tricks would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

It's just "tivo" (lowercase, no quotes) and has nothing to do with the actual name of your DVR.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank You So Much! I got in there and saw the recordings. Currently downloading one to make sure it works OK. Will advise if there are any issues, but it looks OK. Downloading to the folder where I put them when I am on Tivo Desktop, so I should be able to see these on TivoDesktop when complete, and convert for ipod viewing. Any other things to watch out for? Should I access "My Tivo Recordings" via Https going forward? Thanks again! You have been a HUGE help and so timely with your responses. Can't thank you enough. Very much appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Did you have to make any changes to your system to get it working?

If you did, Desktop might work now. If not I would just stick to the web interface for now. Whatever works.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Downloaded OK via HTTP. Rebooted PC and then stopped Kaspersky. Tivo Desktop now works great. Recognized the Tivo programs and I even downloaded a few shows and converted for the iPOD. Great to know of the alternate plan via HTTPS if this happens again. Once more, I can't thank you enough for not only accurate, but timely responses. It is very much appreciated. Thank You.


----------

